

Characteristics of UDP Packet Loss: Effect of TCP Traffic (1997) - drawkbox
http://www.isoc.org/INET97/proceedings/F3/F3_1.HTM

======
drawkbox
_UDP supplies minimized transmission delay by omitting the connection setup
process, flow control, and retransmission. Meanwhile, more than 80 percent of
the WAN resources are occupied by Tramsmission Control Protocol (TCP) traffic.
As opposed to UDP 's simplicity, TCP adopts a unique flow control mechanism
with sliding windows. Hence, the quality of service (QoS) of real-time
applications using UDP is affected by TCP traffic and its flow control
mechanism whenever TCP and UDP share a bottleneck node_

In other words, TCP is an internet/queue hog. TCP complains more (error
checking/ordering/retransmission) so just like an individual that complains
more and one that doesn't, the complainer causes more delay + problems but
gets more of the pie/focus because of it.

